# I Can Has Cheezburger...



## HoneyPot (Aug 3, 2007)

I know most of you already know about this site, but I just want to once again point out that I LOVE this site and can't live without my daily dose of the lolCats.

*http://icanhascheezburger.com/*


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 3, 2007)

Omg Nadia, that is brilliant!:laugh::roflmao:


----------



## Michaela (Aug 3, 2007)

OMG I have never heard of that site before! Thanks for posting Nadia! :biggrin2:

Look at this -






:inlove:


----------



## Michaela (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok, I had to put this one in too


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 3, 2007)

Thankyou! This is a wonderful site.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 3, 2007)

I love love love that site!


----------



## Spring (Aug 3, 2007)

LOL!! I love this site!!

This one is cute..


----------



## Flashy (Aug 3, 2007)

When I saw the title I was like 'What is up with Nadia's language' lol, but now I understand.

I've never heard of this site before, but it's really cute.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 3, 2007)

*Moominmoo wrote: *


> When I saw the title I was like 'What is up with Nadia's language' lol, but now I understand.
> 
> I've never heard of this site before, but it's really cute.


lol!


----------



## ellissian (Aug 3, 2007)

I was totally confused by the thread title too! :biggrin2:

I love this one! 








The little kitty in the middle reminds me so much of my bridge cat Cassy when she was small.


----------



## Sealy (Aug 4, 2007)

I stumbled on that site a couple of weeks ago and laughed sooo hard. I had forgotten I bookmarked it.. thanks for reminding me!
I love that site...very addicting!






~Sealy


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting that, Nadia. I loved it and will save it to my favs so I can have a laugh when I need one.


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 22, 2007)

:humour: Bump, humor needed.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 22, 2007)

[align=center]*Alright call me lame, but I always crack up when I see this one 





*[/align]


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

This one almost made me pee myself


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Michaela (Sep 22, 2007)

I'v been looking at this site ever day or two since you posted it Nadia (Thankies!:hug

This is my all time favourite --






:roflmao:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 22, 2007)

I submitted two entries a few weeks ago, but they were rejected.


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 22, 2007)

these are funny:laugh: especially the look of the animal
especially this!





http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/we-needz-eskalayder.jpg


----------



## Spring (Sep 22, 2007)

Aww, I wonder why they got rejected? He's sooo cutee! :biggrin2:


----------



## Greta (Sep 22, 2007)

Hee hee... Thanks Nadia, I love this site already! :biggrin2:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 22, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> Aww, I wonder why they got rejected? He's sooo cutee! :biggrin2:


Thanks! He LOVES that Cardinals shirt. When we put it on him, he poses away!


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 22, 2007)

LOL, I'm glad to see I am not the only addict...


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh man, I'm so glad I'm not the only one that is IN LOVE with that site  It makes me want to make my own. 







 I'm not very good at it, but I don't care. Nyeh! 

~Diana and Butter


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 23, 2007)

YAY!! I LOVE this site...

I have a good number of them that I've saved onto our computer...but I can haz post them laterz. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 23, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> YAY!! I LOVE this site...
> 
> I have a good number of them that I've saved onto our computer...but I can haz post them laterz.
> 
> :biggrin2:



Me, too, Rosie. I usually have one as my screen saver at work.

I'veseen some compilations on YouTube, too. Of course they're nottitled "CheezBurger", but it's obvious they are CheezBurgers.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 11, 2007)

This one was on today - hee hee






Thatcould be Penny.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hahaaa!! Love that one!! :rofl:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 11, 2007)

Ha ha! Funny and cute!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 12, 2007)

*Sealy wrote: *


> I stumbled on that site a couple of weeks ago and laughed sooo hard. I had forgotten I bookmarked it.. thanks for reminding me!
> I love that site...very addicting!
> 
> 
> ...


That's the cutest thing I've ever seen! LOL! 

I didn't know about this site either! THANKS!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't get it! PLEASE EXPLAIN???!!! 

Even tho I dont get it, this is adorable:


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 12, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 12, 2007)

I just submitted this one:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 12, 2007)

Hahahaaa!! Nice one, Angela!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 12, 2007)

AHhh I'm addicted to that Site! I've looked at it all afternoon! LOL!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 22, 2007)

Fey and Sprite made it to the voting page! Vote for us!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 22, 2007)

YAY! Congrats Angela!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 23, 2007)

my husband is addicted to this site. I enjoyed the ''I has a bukkit'' ones. With the walrus.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2007)

Have you seen the "I haz toilet" this week? I cracked up!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 23, 2007)

I did LOADS of these last night...

here's one I did today...

http://www.thecheezburgerfactory.com//completestore/128376410228795000PoppelKitteh.jpg

and this

http://www.thecheezburgerfactory.com//completestore/128376412360357500BoxKittehsays.jpg


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Oct 23, 2007)

Love the 2nd one of Hobbes, Rosie! Or was that Sunny?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2007)

I LOVE the box kitteh!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 23, 2007)

Hehe...thanks, guys!

Actually, they're both Sunny.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 4, 2007)

They moved my Marley boy to the top of the voting page!

They took the pic I submitted and re-captioned it:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 4, 2007)

That's your Marley? What a handsome boy!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I think this is my all-time favorite bunny entry:


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 7, 2007)

LOL!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 7, 2007)

Omigosh...just look at this _face_!!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 7, 2007)

I swear...this is the last one I'll post here for now...but...but...lookit this guy!!!!






And he really does!!!!

:laugh:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Maitre d' kitty reminds me of cookies 'n cream ice cream! Yum!


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 9, 2007)

Look at the face on the bunny in the back! LOL!! You would swear they were speeding through the grass.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 9, 2007)

:roflmao:

Oh man!! That's HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 10, 2007)

hehe...I submitted an old pic of Raph:






All the pics are so funny! But...omigosh, I think that one Becknutt posted of the Barbie buns is the funniest thing I've seen in ages!! Love that backseat driver!!!
:laugh:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2007)

I love that site!

I love the Raph one too, Those EARS! LOL!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 10, 2007)

Yay! Raph is on the voting page! :yes:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 11, 2007)

I love that site! I'd never heard of it before, what treat! I needed some good laughs. :biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 12, 2007)

There...problem fixed...photo now appears


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 13, 2007)

I did this one tonight...whatcha think?






The link to their site.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 13, 2007)

Or this one...






Tis here.


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL!!!! _Love_ the pic, Rosie!! :biggrin2: If I were to pick between the captions, I think I'd go with the second one, though either one is still a hoot!

:laugh:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 14, 2007)

Hehe...thank you!! Thought of that one last night...and didn't catch him in time, but instead made a note to catch it tonight, hehe! 

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Or this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT FIVER! He's so cute! and I love your caption!!!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok this isn't mine but it made me LOL


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 23, 2007)

Someone recapped your elevator...








Hehe..look at this guy!


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Becknutt wrote: *


>


Eeek hes HUGE  I love it lol. I love large animals


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 23, 2007)

ahaha! Rosie yours are so great.

I dont think that buddah bunny is even a bunny :huh


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah the nose..looks diffrent..long whiskers


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 23, 2007)

I think that's a chinchilla, haha.

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 23, 2007)

I was wondering....


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 24, 2007)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> I think that's a chinchilla, haha.


That makes sooo much sense lol.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 24, 2007)

*I think that's a viscacha, related to the chinchilla:*

http://stevemetzphotography.com/photo%20pages/Mammals/Viscacha.htm


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 22, 2007)

hee hee


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 23, 2007)

Aha I love the last one.








Ahah I love it.


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 23, 2007)

I wonder how mad they had to have gotten the cat to make that face.


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 23, 2007)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> I wonder how mad they had to have gotten the cat to make that face.


LOL. It could just be that the cat doesn't like the car...


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 23, 2007)

True.

I see that's European. The steering wheel is on the wrong side. lol


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 23, 2007)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> I wonder how mad they had to have gotten the cat to make that face.




Betcha he was headed for the vet's....


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's three more cute ones:











And this one's adorable:


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 26, 2007)

Aww so ccutee


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 26, 2007)

If you haven't seen the bucket ones, you probobly won't get this:







:laugh:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 26, 2007)

LMAO! I haz no bukitz!


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 27, 2007)

Is the bucket ones suppsoed to go with the can being like "what the sad walrus is at the door' while stuck in the bucket?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 28, 2007)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


>


Haha the big one is like 'Whatchu talking bout'


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's one I did of Yofi


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 29, 2007)

And one I stumbled across today


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 29, 2007)

*THAT CRACKED ME UP!!! Thanks for posting it! I needed a good laugh! I love that site!!! *

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


>


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 29, 2007)

Aww...I love it


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 31, 2007)

LOL! That's cute!


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 31, 2007)

..You know your a bunny when you wear Pink fluffy oversized bunny ears.

>> To hide your own tiny ears..:biggrin2:


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 31, 2007)

First class plz


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/01/09/funny-pictures-godbunny-is-watching-you/

I can't figure out how to post as a pic.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 15, 2008)

This one seriously cracked me up:






And this one is just adorable:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 15, 2008)

aarggh! I am so addicted to that site! Been playing around with some of the public photos and captioning them...here's a few I did:
































Yeah, I have a weird sense of humor.


----------

